# Picked up a 2WD F350 Dually can I plow with this?



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

Its a 2000 F350 Dually, If I throw some Weight in the back how is it to plow with? Obviously the landscapers use the 450 dump trucks to plow. Gvie me some feedback! ussmileyflag


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

You can plow with a 2WD as long as you remember it is a 2WD. Don't get yourself in the spots you might with a 4WD.


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

Load it up with alot of weight..and get some really knobby tires..shouldn't have too many issues.


----------



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

How many sand bags?


----------



## bsuds (Sep 11, 2008)

Put some weight in the back and get some tire chains on it you should be fine. You sould also plow down hill. Now go get that payup


----------



## JKMATHIEU (Oct 19, 2009)

You will be fine if you are careful!


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

What are you plowing? Flat surfaces and parking lots you might be okay. Driveways and stuff with Hills....not so much.


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

Snow2Go;866016 said:


> How many sand bags?


I would put atleast 2,000 lbs worth. And You can use chains but im not too sure that clients with blacktop would be to happy about that idea


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

chains are illegal to use here anyway. But good tires and lots of weight is all you need.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

I use a F350 2WD to plow my biggest parking lot...you'll be fine...just remember put at least 1 ton of weight in the back..i use fill sand...get some good tires and remember that really steep hills are out of the question also be careful around ditches because if you slide a rear tire in one you're cooked...the worst part of 2wd for me is driving to the lots to clear them because the roads are usually horrible and it takes 2x as long to get there in the dump vs my 4wd pickups


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

just make sure the back tires are snow or knobby and youd be fine.

im going to use our 2wd f150 this season as backup. With good tires and only pushing a few inches here and there it wont have an issue.

We've had two skids of 2500~lb worth of salt in the back of our dually f350... its rediculous how much it holds. If i could get away with going down the road with 2 skids tall, and had somewhere to strap it down, i would have carried 3 lol. You can get 4-5k in weight in the back in salt or sand bags and it wont get stuck on any pavement... we rarely had ours in 4x4 all winter anyway


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Plenty of weight and use on bigger lots will be fine
Drives would be a bad idea


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

ScottPA;866001 said:


> Load it up with alot of weight..and get some* really* knobby tires..shouldn't have too many issues.


Are you serious? Knobby tires and snow generally don't mix.

Do you spin when you go into the pile?


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

Parking lots? yes sure, weight in the back and you'll be fine.

Drive ways? I wouldn't... to many place to run off pavement, to many curves, to narrow to back out of a bad spot.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I carry 3 to 5 ton on the back of my 2wd. I use knobby tires and I plow many drives uphill.


----------



## Jenkins12 (Oct 29, 2009)

Knobby tires work great as long as you get them siped and have plenty of weight in the back.


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a 2wd ford f350 dually and have thought about putting a plow on it. I use it primarily for my anti-ice spraying ahead of the storms but have thought about putting a plow on it to send to bigger accounts. It is only one wheel peel. would it be ok or should i install a posi or a locker before attempting to plow with it, or will I be ok. When the sprayer is full its just shy of 2 tons and i would plow with it full. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

you'll be fine..i don't have posi


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

Cool, now the next trick is finding a truck mount for a 2wheel 95 f-350 diesel. My western dealer couldn't't really find anything to fit it, and my boss dealer was no help. Guess I may just have to have one built for whatever plow I decide to go with. Did you have to do anything with the front end of the truck to hold the weight. The front end of my truck seems to be pretty low, didn't't know if I needed to put some type of leveling kit on it or air bags.


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

What type of tire have peple had good luck with on their 2 wheel duallys? As far as "drive" tires


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

kpmsnow;880624 said:


> What type of tire have peple had good luck with on their 2 wheel duallys? As far as "drive" tires


Round tubeless pneumatic seem to be the most popular.


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh! Round tires, that explains a lot. I always wondered why my trucks rode rougher then everyone else's. That must be where I went wrong! I guess I didn't't realize they where supposed to have air in them either. Man this is great! This could be a real turning point for myself, and my company. I appreciate the feed back :laughing: Seriously I hear this talk about knobby tires, what brands do well. Are we talking mud terrains or swampers.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

kpmsnow;880650 said:


> Oh! Round tires, that explains a lot. I always wondered why my trucks rode rougher then everyone else's. That must be where I went wrong! I guess I didn't't realize they where supposed to have air in them either. Man this is great! This could be a real turning point for myself, and my company. I appreciate the feed back :laughing: Seriously I hear this talk about knobby tires, what brands do well. Are we talking mud terrains or swampers.


Mud Terrains are great in deep snow, because they clean out easy, they suck on "hard pack" or ice....I've run a 94' F-450 2wd for 2 years when I first got my license that's how I learned how to plow in 2wd....I had BF G's All Terrain not mud or swampers & Yoko's Geolander AT/S & about 1500 lbs of cobblestone & open diff....I could plow anything....You have to use your head....Don't be a hotrodder & drive like an idiot....Good Luck & Take it Easy


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks BFG AT's are near and dear to my heart for plow tires so guess I'll get a set coming. Thanks


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

kpmsnow;880650 said:


> Oh! Round tires, that explains a lot. I always wondered why my trucks rode rougher then everyone else's. That must be where I went wrong! I guess I didn't't realize they where supposed to have air in them either. Man this is great! This could be a real turning point for myself, and my company. I appreciate the feed back :laughing: Seriously I hear this talk about knobby tires, what brands do well. Are we talking mud terrains or swampers.





kpmsnow;880691 said:


> Thanks BFG AT's are near and dear to my heart for plow tires so guess I'll get a set coming. Thanks


Knobbies would be my last choice, especially for a 2wd plow truck. I would look for a dedicated snow tire, with studs if they are legal in your area. Like Hakkapeliitta LTs or Mastercraft MSRs. BFG ATs would be my first choice in a non-snow tire.

Glad you enjoyed the smart ass answer. :laughing: It's my cookie cutter response to this question. It's been answered about a bazillion times.....:realmad:


----------

